# Air Compressor motor repair?



## PepsiManKolt

Hey All,

I am new to the forum. 

I just picked up an Air America by DeVilbiss Air Compressor. It is a 60 gal 6 hp compressor with a GE mo-3022-1 motor. The motor is not currently working. I am mechanically minded and would like to get it working again but do not know what to do without making it worse.

I pulled the motor off and tested the motor directly as to bypass the switch but nothing happened. I have read through and watched a few videos about repairing them and all they say is to switch out the bearings. Will this help me?

My father-in-law also said that it could be a problem with the centrifugal switch. 

I haven't pulled it apart yet but I thought I heard something small rattling around when I was carrying it.

Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks,
Kolt


----------



## RobbieKnobbie

When you hook it up off the compressor, does the motor humm and feel like it's 'trying to start'? If so it could be either the starting capacitor or the centrifugal switch. If the motor does nothing at all, might be the windings, in which case you could either get it re-wound by a local motor shop (probably not worth it) or just replace the motor.

On the other hand, can you spin the motor by hand? If its the bearings, you either wont be able to spin it or it would be very hard to spin and it will 'feel' rough.

Hope this helps


----------



## PepsiManKolt

RobbieKnobbie said:


> When you hook it up off the compressor, does the motor humm and feel like it's 'trying to start'? If so it could be either the starting capacitor or the centrifugal switch. If the motor does nothing at all, might be the windings, in which case you could either get it re-wound by a local motor shop (probably not worth it) or just replace the motor.
> 
> On the other hand, can you spin the motor by hand? If its the bearings, you either wont be able to spin it or it would be very hard to spin and it will 'feel' rough.
> 
> Hope this helps


I can spin the motor easily by hand but there is no humming sound if I try to plug it in. I pulled the housings apart and it revealed that the plastic centrifugal switch had overheated, melted and broke apart. Everything seems to be intact and in good condition (except for the switch) but I cannot seem to find the part anywhere. 

I don't have a lot of money and bought this think on a whim hoping it would be an easy fix. If I could find the right parts, it should be. 

I have contacted a few electric shops that do rebuilds but none of them even care to look for the part, they just want to sell me a new one for $350-400.

I definitely don't have that kind of money at the moment so if that is the case I will just stuff the project in a corner for now until I can afford a new motor, the correct part or a scrap motor with the correct part.


----------



## Williamwaltz

RobbieKnobbie said:


> When you hook it up off the compressor, does the motor humm and feel like it's 'trying to start'? If so it could be either the starting capacitor or the centrifugal switch. If the motor does nothing at all, might be the windings, in which case you could either get it re-wound by a local motor shop (probably not worth it) or just replace the motor.
> 
> On the other hand, can you spin the motor by hand? If its the bearings, you either wont be able to spin it or it would be very hard to spin and it will 'feel' rough.
> 
> Hope this helps


Nice information about it...
few facts about air compressor is that compressed air systems are the best and 50 % efficiency i many facilities..


----------

